# No NYC journeyman license-What now???



## Mobeoner

hopefully i get some insight,
I have been plumbing for 7 years all in the same company under the same master plumber, 5 of those years as a journeyman/plumbing mechanic/top guy, whatever you want to call it.

I just read that in 2011 NYC requires a two year Journeyman license before being able to apply for the master plumberst test. I must have been living under a rock for 7 years because everyone i ever talked to never mentioned this to me.. Anyway what happens now? do i actualy have to sit and wait another 2 years before i can go the MP test? can i have my boss write a letter of some sort to verify my job tittle and time?


----------



## cityplumbing

Mobeoner said:


> hopefully i get some insight,
> I have been plumbing for 7 years all in the same company under the same master plumber, 5 of those years as a journeyman/plumbing mechanic/top guy, whatever you want to call it.
> 
> I just read that in 2011 NYC requires a two year Journeyman license before being able to apply for the master plumberst test. I must have been living under a rock for 7 years because everyone i ever talked to never mentioned this to me.. Anyway what happens now? do i actualy have to sit and wait another 2 years before i can go the MP test? can i have my boss write a letter of some sort to verify my job tittle and time?


If that's what is required now your probably going to have to wait if you don't have a journeyman license.
I never even heard of a seperate license in NY for a journeyman. I was sponsored by my old boss when I lived in NY into the union as a journeyman but it wasn't a license given by the state.


----------



## Mobeoner

cityplumbing said:


> If that's what is required now your probably going to have to wait if you don't have a journeyman license.
> I never even heard of a seperate license in NY for a journeyman. I was sponsored by my old boss when I lived in NY into the union as a journeyman but it wasn't a license given by the state.


Thats whats driving me insane man.. 

"* As of July 1, 2011, at least two years of the required practical experience must be obtained as a journeyman plumber 
registered with the Department. Please see the full text of the New York City Administrative Code for all the requirements."


----------



## cityplumbing

§28-409.1 Journeyman plumber registration; additional qualifications.
Upon satisfactory completion of a New York State-recognized training
program or affirmation of an applicant's qualifications by an employer
licensed master plumber or, in the case of a city agency, a supervising
licensed master plumber and upon written stipulation of same by the
applicant, the commissioner shall register an applicant as journeyman
plumber. Such qualifications shall reflect a progressive understanding,
proficiency and competence in the plumbing trade, including:
1. A working familiarity with the plumbing code and technical
standards and the ability to apply the code requirements correctly;
2. The application of basic plumbing theory and the utilization of
trade skills on the job site;
3. A working knowledge of the tools of the trade and the ability to
utilize them properly; and
4. An ability to draft simple diagrams and interpret from drawings for
the purpose of the plumbing work in which the applicant is engaged.


----------



## cityplumbing

Looks like your boss can verify your experience for the registration and then you can become a licensed journeyman. But you probably still have to hold it for 2 years to sit for the license.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Glad I don't live in NY anymore.....:thumbup:

From what you guys tell me, there is a whole lot of red tape in NYC to get that master's license.

FL doesn't by any means give master plumbing licenses away, but this state doesn't require all the paperwork that the NY Dept. of Building wants; like Soc. Sec. Admin. documents, records of permitted jobs, etc.


----------



## cityplumbing

They try and regulate there master plumbers in NYC. In 2007 they came out with you had to have 7 consecutive years working for a master plumber before you can get your license.


----------



## Mobeoner

Yeah this total bull, i have been waiting for this 7th year and now they drop this bomb om me.. 

How busy is the plumbing down south?? I ready to get the f*ck out of this **** hole city..


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

It's new and has nothing to do with the state or union titles. This is Nyc! they aren't going to wave the new law just for you because you haven't paid attention. Besides the two years it's going to take some time to get this j-man registration and then if you pass both tests in can take 3 years until you get your license (did you think that this is easy?)


----------



## Mobeoner

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> It's new and has nothing to do with the state or union titles. This is Nyc! they aren't going to wave the new law just for you because you haven't paid attention. Besides the two years it's going to take some time to get this j-man registration and then if you pass both tests in can take 3 years until you get your license (did you think that this is easy?)


Deff not- my budy got his license last year and he went through hell, but i was hopeing to sit this year.. now it will take me twice as long to get it..


----------



## Lmp

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> It's new and has nothing to do with the state or union titles. This is Nyc! they aren't going to wave the new law just for you because you haven't paid attention. Besides the two years it's going to take some time to get this j-man registration and then if you pass both tests in can take 3 years until you get your license (did you think that this is easy?)


It took me almost 3 years to get my license and that was before they made that j-man registration mandatory! You didn't do your homework cause this came out almost a year ago! So you already lost time


----------



## Mathyou

Mobeoner said:


> Yeah this total bull, i have been waiting for this 7th year and now they drop this bomb om me..
> 
> How busy is the plumbing down south?? I ready to get the f*ck out of this **** hole city..


The harder it is to obtain a license the fewer hacks we should* have attempting to install plumbing.

*Should, meaning more inspectors and homeowners should ask to see a license before they allow anyone to start working on a job.*

The further south you go, the more handyman trucks you will see advertising plumbing work.

It is worth the time and effort obtaining a masters license in a state where they actually regulate who can perform and sell plumbing work.


----------



## drain docs

Mobeoner said:


> Yeah this total bull, i have been waiting for this 7th year and now they drop this bomb om me..
> 
> How busy is the plumbing down south?? I ready to get the f*ck out of this **** hole city..


Cmon down ! I left nasty cold N.J 23 years ago & us Plumbers are warm & doing grear. Service in s Fl is where its at.


----------



## drs

Just wondering, What does one have to do to become a Lawyer in NYC? I bet you its easier !


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

drs said:


> Just wondering, What does one have to do to become a Lawyer in NYC? I bet you its easier !


Way easier they are a dime a dozen


----------



## NYC Plumber

Mobeoner said:


> hopefully i get some insight,
> I have been plumbing for 7 years all in the same company under the same master plumber, 5 of those years as a journeyman/plumbing mechanic/top guy, whatever you want to call it.
> 
> I just read that in 2011 NYC requires a two year Journeyman license before being able to apply for the master plumberst test. I must have been living under a rock for 7 years because everyone i ever talked to never mentioned this to me.. Anyway what happens now? do i actualy have to sit and wait another 2 years before i can go the MP test? can i have my boss write a letter of some sort to verify my job tittle and time?


Start getting your paper work for everything else ready, by the time you finally get everything the two years will be up and you can take the test.
Just don't think your cutting any corners with dob, they are going to want exactly what they are asking for and make no exceptions.


----------



## Mobeoner

NYC Plumber said:


> Start getting your paper work for everything else ready, by the time you finally get everything the two years will be up and you can take the test.
> Just don't think your cutting any corners with dob, they are going to want exactly what they are asking for and make no exceptions.


Yeah I am in the process of doing this- its even a hassle to get the journey man card lololol. But with all the hacks in NYC I don't mind taking the hard and long road.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Mobeoner said:


> Yeah I am in the process of doing this- its even a hassle to get the journey man card lololol. But with all the hacks in NYC I don't mind taking the hard and long road.


Please keep us posted on the process. Good luck and remember its a test of endurance and will


----------



## Mobeoner

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Please keep us posted on the process. Good luck and remember its a test of endurance and will


I will deff update as I go, I just feel bummed right now about the changes- but like you say.. If it where easy every schmuck would have a license and we all be in trouble.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Mobeoner said:


> I will deff update as I go, I just feel bummed right now about the changes- but like you say.. If it where easy every schmuck would have a license and we all be in trouble.


 






I think the licensing laws are a great thing. Keep your nose to the grindstone and go through the red tape to get that license. 

It probably took me about 1 1/2 years with all the exams, application process, studying, etc. to get mine, but when that day comes when you get your license, you'll be very happy and proud. 

As you state, if it were easy, everyone and his mother would have a master's license.


----------



## Plumber71

As soon as you found out , you should of went and did your journeyman , it is done all on line and is not hard . All you need is a SS print out for 5 years and a letter from your Master Plumber sign an sealed detailing your job , it won't matter if you have 10 years if you don't have the J card with DOB for 2 years you will not get it . Plus ! There is no test this year as of yet !! NYC is not going to give the written anymore it will be done by a outside firm . But they will still be giving the practical ... Lol 
Last years test was the last test , you didn't need the J card . Good luck


----------



## justin

Plumber71 said:


> As soon as you found out , you should of went and did your journeyman , it is done all on line and is not hard . All you need is a SS print out for 5 years and a letter from your Master Plumber sign an sealed detailing your job , it won't matter if you have 10 years if you don't have the J card with DOB for 2 years you will not get it . Plus ! There is no test this year as of yet !! NYC is not going to give the written anymore it will be done by a outside firm . But they will still be giving the practical ... Lol
> Last years test was the last test , you didn't need the J card . Good luck


That says alot about ny plumbing requirements. Online test. How hard can that be.


----------



## Lmp

justin said:


> That says alot about ny plumbing requirements. Online test. How hard can that be.


Where did you get that info from? No one said the test is online! And also NYC requirements are one of the toughest in the country. Tell me where else does it take on average 3 years from the start of the testing process to you get your masters??? I think I have said this before in another thread, that I'm also licensed in two other county's in ny state and by far NYC was the toughest, the other ones took me a whole 3 months to get. Now I can't speak about other states but I can say NYC requirements are brutal!


----------



## justin

Lmp said:


> Where did you get that info from? No one said the test is online! And also NYC requirements are one of the toughest in the country. Tell me where else does it take on average 3 years from the start of the testing process to you get your masters??? I think I have said this before in another thread, that I'm also licensed in two other county's in ny state and by far NYC was the toughest, the other ones took me a whole 3 months to get. Now I can't speak about other states but I can say NYC requirements are brutal!


Do u read entire threads or just pick up on last post. Im a quadroople master . It takes 20 years to get your master in texas. And you have to sweat a 12" copper pipe full of water. What u think about that?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

justin said:


> That says alot about ny plumbing requirements. Online test. How hard can that be.


NYC not ny and brutal it is! Our requirements far surpass whatever you're requirements are and I don't even know where your from, but I can say that with confidence!


----------



## justin

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> NYC not ny and brutal it is! Our requirements far surpass whatever you're requirements are and I don't even know where your from, but I can say that with confidence!


Do u read entire threads or just pick up on last post. Im a quadroople master . It takes 20 years to get your master in texas. And you have to sweat a 12" copper pipe full of water. What u think about that?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

8000 hr = 20 years


----------



## Lmp

justin said:


> Do u read entire threads or just pick up on last post. Im a quadroople master . It takes 20 years to get your master in texas. And you have to sweat a 12" copper pipe full of water. What u think about that?


Do you read entire threads??? Again where on this thread did anybody say NYC written test is online???? Get your facts straight before u speak. As for Texas test and the requirements like I said earlier I don't know about others states process but now I will do some research and see for myself if anything you are saying is true


----------



## Plumber71

Where those it say you need 20 years before you get your master in Texas !! No where ! Please I just had a friend go out there and he was approved to take it !!!! Please I would of love to see guys finish two separate projects in under 5 hours and can not be off more than a 1/8 on your measurements !!! And that's the practical ! No open book test here !!! Not to mention the amount of money we spend to take it , I could bet there is no other state that it will cost you at a minimum $ 15000.00 start to finish just to get your Masters ... I don't knock other states but do some home work before you knock NYC plumbers


----------



## plbgbiz

justin said:


> ...It takes 20 years to get your master in texas...


Not according to the TSBPE. :no:

Four years in the trade plus one year as a Journeyman and you can sit for the Master's exam.

So unless it takes fifteen years to process your application, grade your test, and mail you the license...your "20 year" number is a bit exaggerated.

I am also curious about this soldering of copper full of water on the practical exam. Not only does it sound far fetched, it serves no practical purpose.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

You now have to carry your j man for 4 years not one and masters is a all written one day test. No shop work or rough in. All design not installation!!!


----------



## plbgbiz

justin said:


> Do u read entire threads or just pick up on last post. Im a quadroople master . It takes 20 years to get your master in texas. And you have to sweat a 12" copper pipe full of water. What u think about that?


I have learned a bit about licensing requirements in other states and Oklahoma is admittedly not the toughest one to get. The Texas process is certainly respectable and not for the faint of heart. I would think only real Plumbing Professionals can pass the Master's exam in Texas. I also know a plumber that moved here in the mid 90's to open up shop because he could not pass the Master's exam in Texas.

That said, I have also learned a bit about the requirements to gain those same credentials in New York City. With all due respect Justin, your exam is pixie dust compared to what those cats go through to be able to hang a shingle.

Do a little reading here>>> http://www.nyc.gov/html/dob/downloads/pdf/master_plumbers_license_exam.pdf

Then thank your lucky stars you can get your license in Texas.


----------



## plbgbiz

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You now have to carry your j man for 4 years not one and masters is a all written one day test. No shop work or rough in. All design not installation!!!


Was that a recent change? The TSBPE website still shows the other info.


----------



## justin

Its actually 30 years. And pipe has to be 18" full of gas not water.


----------



## plbgbiz

Never mind, I just saw that for applications after January 2010.

I'd still consider it a walk in the park compared to NYC.


----------



## plbgbiz

justin said:


> Its actually 30 years....


:laughing:


----------



## justin

plbgbiz said:


> Not according to the TSBPE. :no:
> 
> Four years in the trade plus one year as a Journeyman and you can sit for the Master's exam.
> 
> So unless it takes fifteen years to process your application, grade your test, and mail you the license...your "20 year" number is a bit exaggerated.
> 
> I am also curious about this soldering of copper full of water on the practical exam. Not only does it sound far fetched, it serves no practical purpose.


My bad my calculations were off. I hit add on computer instead of subtract. Not 20 its 35 years.


----------



## plbgbiz

justin said:


> ...Not 20 its 35 years.


Apparently I made a mistake in thinking this was a serious conversation.


----------



## justin

plbgbiz said:


> Apparently I made a mistake in thinking this was a serious conversation.


Its cool. Its sunday and i think my wife spiked my punch. I was like , are they serious still !!


----------



## mtl723

Don't worry. You will always have guys that think they know everything and has been put through the ringer to get where they are at. FACT: the 2 states with the strictest plumbing code in the U.S. are New York being number 1 Kentucky for being number 2.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

mtl723 said:


> Don't worry. You will always have guys that think they know everything and has been put through the ringer to get where they are at. FACT: the 2 states with the strictest plumbing code in the U.S. are New York being number 1 Kentucky for being number 2.


Kentucky ?? Where do you get that info. Is building stills plumbing??


----------



## DesertOkie

You need at least 80% of your original teeth to get a contractors lic in KY. For some reason they have a problem finding applicants.


----------



## mtl723

Talk about teeth. I guess you will always get stereotypes. That's ok we can and will do all work not one specific task. That's what makes better men and plumbers for it. Need I say more if you carry a NYC or ky journeymens any other state will allow you to come and take their test without apprenticeship because of our codes. Our codes is more advanced than any other state. Everyone talks about WETVENTS on here. WETVENTS are against code. If you all are so good come take the exam.


----------



## DesertOkie

Section 4. Requirements for Master Plumber Applicants. Pursuant to KRS 318.040(1)(d), each person shall meet the following requirements to become licensed as a master plumber: (1)(a) An applicant shall have:
1. A valid journeyman plumber's license for a minimum of two (2) years within the past five (5) years immediately preceding application; and
2. Been actively employed in plumbing under the supervision of a licensed master plumber for a minimum of two (2) years; or
(b) The applicant shall be a Kentucky registered engineer experienced in mechanical engineering.
(2) An applicant shall successfully complete the examination developed and administered by the State Plumbing Examining Committee. The examination shall be designed to demonstrate that the applicant:
(a) Understands KRS Chapter 318 and 815 KAR Chapter 20;
(b) Is capable of the design of a plumbing system; and
(c) Understands the technical and practical installation techniques and principles for a safe and sanitary plumbing system.
(3) The examination shall include:
(a) Answering written questions pertaining to basic principles of plumbing and KRS Chapter 318 and 815 KAR Chapter 20; and


(b) Inserting the proper pipe size on a prepared drawing that indicates all stacks, wastes and vents and the plumbing fixtures connected thereto. The proper sizing of main stacks shall be given more importance than other piping. Deductions shall be required for oversized piping and for undersized piping.
(4) The passing grade for the total examination for a master plumber shall be eighty (80) percent, with a minimum of seventy-five (75) percent obtained for each portion of the examination established in subsection (3)(a) and (b) of this section.

Section 5. Requirements for Journeyman Plumber Applicants. Pursuant to KRS 318.040(1)(d), an applicant shall meet the following requirements to become licensed as a journeyman plumber:
(1) An applicant shall have completed two (2) consecutive years experience as an apprentice plumber.
(a) Proof of this requirement shall be satisfied by submission of:
1. A W-2 form;
2. An affidavit of a Kentucky licensed master plumber; or
3. A plumbing license issued by another state.
(b) Completion of a committee approved course shall be deemed to be the equivalent of one (1) year of experience. An applicant may only substitute one (1) year of experience by completing a committee approved course.
(c) Approved courses which satisfy the requirements of paragraph (b) shall be:
1. Plumbing Technology by the Kentucky Community and Technical College System; and
2. Plumbing Technology by Daymar College.
(2) An applicant shall successfully complete the practical and written examination developed and administered by the State Plumbing Examining Committee. The examination shall be designed to demonstrate the practical and technical understanding of plumbing principles and the ability to apply those principles for a safe and sanitary plumbing system. The examination shall include:
(a) Answering written questions pertaining to basic principles of plumbing and KRS Chapter 318 and 815 KAR Chapter 20;
(b) Inserting the proper pipe size on a prepared drawing that indicates all stacks, wastes and vents and the plumbing fixtures connected thereto. The proper sizing of main stacks shall be given more importance than other piping. Deductions shall be required for oversized piping and for undersized piping; and
(c) Completing a practical section in which the applicant shall demonstrate the ability to properly install plumbing by engaging in certain activities such as properly installing a no hub cast-iron project and soldering copper solder connections.
(3) The passing grade for the total examination for a journeyman plumber shall be seventy-five (75) percent, with a minimum of seventy (70) percent obtained for each portion of the examination established in subsection (2)(a), (b), and (c) of this section.


From what I understand almost all the tests are nothing compared to what they were. Here in OK they were a whole day ordeal complete with lead and oakum and a few fill in the jigs, copper and threaded. Now it's just a 4hr test o a computer. I would hate to see the Chicago test, they still carve pipe out of wood up there. 

Either way I have an apprentice that could not pass any tests except for hands on stuff and he will out work most on here. Tests are just that, even if they are hard they are theory in a lab setting. The guy who has seen the most usually knows the most.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

mtl723 said:


> Talk about teeth. I guess you will always get stereotypes. That's ok we can and will do all work not one specific task. That's what makes better men and plumbers for it. Need I say more if you carry a NYC or ky journeymens any other state will allow you to come and take their test without apprenticeship because of our codes. Our codes is more advanced than any other state. Everyone talks about WETVENTS on here. WETVENTS are against code. If you all are so good come take the exam.


No wet vents. I can do that !! Bring on the test !! Most states allow you to take there test if you have a tx license !! I was joking about the stills !! As u see it if your licensed in any state then your my peer and could teach me and learn from me !! But my pride would lead me to think that Texas plumbers are at the top of the ladder and can hold there own in any state!! I will Probably get hung for that comment !! Lol


----------



## DesertOkie

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No wet vents. I can do that !! Bring on the test !! Most states allow you to take there test if you have a tx license !! I was joking about the stills !! As u see it if your licensed in any state then your my peer and could teach me and learn from me !! But my pride would lead me to think that Texas plumbers are at the top of the ladder and can hold there own in any state!! I will Probably get hung for that comment !! Lol



When my wife was looking for a job I checked out plumbing lic requirements in a poop load of states. Most will let you test for the lic you hold if you have met the time requirements. I'm looking at the masters for AR now because they are 30 min away from me. 

Do you still build the doll house for the masters in TX?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

DesertOkie said:


> When my wife was looking for a job I checked out plumbing lic requirements in a poop load of states. Most will let you test for the lic you hold if you have met the time requirements. I'm looking at the masters for AR now because they are 30 min away from me.
> 
> Do you still build the doll house for the masters in TX?


No it's a all written test One day about 6 hrs. The j man test has doll house, shop test, and closed book written !! Where do you live ??


----------



## justin

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No wet vents. I can do that !! Bring on the test !! Most states allow you to take there test if you have a tx license !! I was joking about the stills !! As u see it if your licensed in any state then your my peer and could teach me and learn from me !! But my pride would lead me to think that Texas plumbers are at the top of the ladder and can hold there own in any state!! I will Probably get hung for that comment !! Lol


I am partial to texas. But we do have High standards . I am pretty sure that most would agree with that. Well, atleast anyone not from ny . Lol. We are all in this for the same reason i hope. I am pretty sure i can pass any plumbing test on planet, but some just require a harder passage to get to it. 

I wish it was mandatory to post your grade on your license and how many times it took to get it.


----------



## Plumber71

All I can say , is NY STATE you have 

NYC. Close book exam / practical exam
Nassau county Close book / lead wipe practical
Suffolk county. Close book / practical exam 
Westchester. Open book
Rockland. Open book
Putnam Open book

Not counting all the little township on long island


----------



## easttexasplumb

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No it's a all written test One day about 6 hrs. The j man test has doll house, shop test, and closed book written !! Where do you live ??


 
You still have to do a rough in for the masters test, it is just on paper instead of the doll house.


----------



## easttexasplumb

justin said:


> I am partial to texas. But we do have High standards . I am pretty sure that most would agree with that. Well, atleast anyone not from ny . Lol. We are all in this for the same reason i hope. I am pretty sure i can pass any plumbing test on planet, but some just require a harder passage to get to it.
> 
> I wish it was mandatory to post your grade on your license and how many times it took to get it.


J mans test one time with a B
Masters one time with a B 
At least I am consistent

Yankees suck Go Rangers

The math and OSHA kick my butt


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Plumber71 said:


> All I can say , is NY STATE you have
> 
> NYC. Close book exam / practical exam
> Nassau county Close book / lead wipe practical
> Suffolk county. Close book / practical exam
> Westchester. Open book
> Rockland. Open book
> Putnam Open book
> 
> Not counting all the little township on long island


Screw that. One license state wide!!! that all sounds to complicated !! Why do you need different license for each county??


----------



## Plumber71

I am always told by my elders ! POLITICS

Lol


----------



## DesertOkie

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No it's a all written test One day about 6 hrs. The j man test has doll house, shop test, and closed book written !! Where do you live ??


The manager at the shop I worked at in AZ was from TX and he went on and on about how hard it was. It might have been but the guy was a tool:laughing:.

What was on the shop test? 

I live in Tahlequah OK in NE Oklahoma. About 70 min from Fayetteville AR. About 30 to the border.


----------



## easttexasplumb

DesertOkie said:


> The manager at the shop I worked at in AZ was from TX and he went on and on about how hard it was. It might have been but the guy was a tool:laughing:.
> 
> What was on the shop test?
> 
> I live in Tahlequah OK in NE Oklahoma. About 70 min from Fayetteville AR. About 30 to the border.


It was a two day test a few years back, one day of the test was roughing in a 3 story doll house, I think 30 something fixtures.


----------



## DesertOkie

justin said:


> I wish it was mandatory to post your grade on your license and how many times it took to get it.


I would like to see who paid the money for the prep coarse. I started getting calls the same day I passed my J-man. Same thing for the contractors. I guess they figure you will fail the first time:laughing:.



easttexasplumb said:


> You still have to do a rough in for the masters test, it is just on paper instead of the doll house.


I thought it was easy here. I just had to read isos and size this and that blah blah A few vent size and a few DFU. I think I over preped, I studied for 2 months straight while I sent away for all the paper work from AZ.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

justin said:


> I wish it was mandatory to post your grade on your license and how many times it took to get it.


They don't give us a grade if we pass, so we couldn't put it on our license. Besides were all the same once licensed, we all have the right to own a shop and employ. I respect anyone who can follow through with their jurisdictional requirements. 
With that said now all that matters is to be successful in business! 


First time both parts (not that it matters)


----------



## Plumber71

Can you explain the doll house , how big is it and how do you do it


----------



## easttexasplumb

Plumber71 said:


> Can you explain the doll house , how big is it and how do you do it


 
It is a wooden house that just has framing in it. The house is pier and beam, you have to use little bitty fittings and pipe to rough in and top out the plumbing for fixture locations.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

The finish portion of the exam


----------



## Plumber71

Wow !! That sounds interesting !!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Well if we are posting scores here's mine !! First time ! I plan to do the same on the masters!! Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

DesertOkie said:


> The manager at the shop I worked at in AZ was from TX and he went on and on about how hard it was. It might have been but the guy was a tool:laughing:.
> 
> What was on the shop test?
> 
> I live in Tahlequah OK in NE Oklahoma. About 70 min from Fayetteville AR. About 30 to the border.


A 45 offset with 3/4 blk pipe. Just write the measurement down, thread 3/4 with ratchet dies. Crack 2" cast. A PVC project sweat 1" coupling, figure a 45 rolling off set with 2" cast fitting book provided just write answer down !! 10 questions on water heaters. They have 5 or 6. Heaters with install problems and you have to identify them. One is how vent an electric water heater with single wall or double wall ! Lol that's all the shop. I roughed in doll house up to second and set San tees. Then called instructor over like he said to and he asked how I'd vent it all , I told him he said your done !!


----------



## Plumber71

NYC don't give you your score , and to be honest I really don't care as long as I passed !!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I believe NYC test is harder then tx. But I bet the red seal in Canada is the hardest !! I'd like to work in the big city on a sky scraper for a year or two! I bet I'd learn a thing or two!!


----------



## drs

Plumber71 said:


> All I can say , is NY STATE you have
> 
> NYC. Close book exam / practical exam
> Nassau county Close book / lead wipe practical
> Suffolk county. Close book / practical exam
> Westchester. Open book
> Rockland. Open book
> Putnam Open book
> 
> Not counting all the little township on long island


 

You got that right! I am in Suffolk County.


----------



## drs

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Screw that. One license state wide!!! that all sounds to complicated !! Why do you need different license for each county??


 
This is New York ! When you go out of your way to do things right, there is still a Law that you never heard of that you are doing wrong.

I am trying to find out License requirements for Rockland and westchester counties and Upstate more and I keep on getting the wrong answers from people who's job is to know the correct answers.


----------



## drs

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> The finish portion of the exam
> 
> View attachment 15652


 

that Pic was my first office and just as small!:laughing:


----------



## Plumber71

Drs , you need ten years of work under a master plumber , must show your SS print out and there is only a written exam , open book . Inbox me and I will give you the number you need to ask for a app.


----------



## DesertOkie

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> The finish portion of the exam
> 
> View attachment 15652



I had to retest on that one, Who would have thought red rugs were wrong.


----------



## OldSchool

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I believe NYC test is harder then tx. But I bet the red seal in Canada is the hardest !! I'd like to work in the big city on a sky scraper for a year or two! I bet I'd learn a thing or two!!


I would say the red seal has to be the hardest

They expect you to know everything with only 9,000 hours experience

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## DesertOkie

I have no desire to work in any high rise, or go into one for that matter. I would like to do some of the mechanical stuff like TxMech. I would like to do some new construction, but I'm not a fan of how they do stuff here stubbing out with PEX. I think on both of these I would need to work as 1 or 2 levels lower than I am now.

Kinda hard to get someone to pay good pay to train a contractor for new construction. I would be like a kid in a candy store on the mechanical stuff.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

DesertOkie said:


> I have no desire to work in any high rise, or go into one for that matter. I would like to do some of the mechanical stuff like TxMech. I would like to do some new construction, but I'm not a fan of how they do stuff here stubbing out with PEX. I think on both of these I would need to work as 1 or 2 levels lower than I am now.
> 
> Kinda hard to get someone to pay good pay to train a contractor for new construction. I would be like a kid in a candy store on the mechanical stuff.


If your good at what you do now then you would pick it up fast !! Read the prints and ask lot of questions. Make sure you make friends with the gc. Go above and beyond when he ask fir something as long as it in the specs and prints!! I couldn't identify a stem by site or trouble shoot a well pump or a few other service things but I could learn to pretty fast. We all have are areas and mine is defiantly mech work !!


----------



## NYC Plumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Screw that. One license state wide!!! that all sounds to complicated !! Why do you need different license for each county??


Wouldn't want it any other way...
Of course im saying that after getting my nyc masters and going through what i had to go through.


----------



## drs

NYC Plumber said:


> Wouldn't want it any other way...
> Of course im saying that after getting my nyc masters and going through what i had to go through.


 
I think that when you go to NYC and go up a swaying SkyScrapper and look down and wonder what would happen if a pipe broke that hi up, You might see why it's tough to get.


----------



## union brother 1

Lmao..wow i read the whole thread.
Its nyc ..in the lead with some notable runner ups, has anyone seen a 72" fitting? Or done lay outs
On 800 room hotels .or dealt with nyc school inspectors. Hospitals, labs for national security... the list goes on.and on.... nyc plumbing network is immense..so, the standards for those who protect the health of the city..are very high . 10 million people Here. ... So kudos to all nyc M.P 's


----------



## Joeypipes 23

i just had the same thing happen, i have the year requirement to take the license, but thanks to this new "law", im screwed for another 2 yrs, i just received my journeyman card....sh*t happens


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Joeypipes 23 said:


> i just had the same thing happen, i have the year requirement to take the license, but thanks to this new "law", im screwed for another 2 yrs, i just received my journeyman card....sh*t happens


Keep your head up! 

Can you describe the process to get your j card? Were you interviewed by the board?


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Yea it was simple actually, you need to fill out the application online and submit it, then print it out. Within ten days you call d.o.b good luck for an appointment. You need an affadavit from your employer, social security card, last two pay stubs which they don't tell you, and a letter from social security with explanation of benefits showing all the years you claim as experience( only 5 required) and last but.not least $50 LOL and no interview


----------



## NYC Plumber

Think of it as practice... Good luck!


----------



## Joeypipes 23

NYC Plumber said:


> Think of it as practice... Good luck!


Thank you


----------



## ALZ

yes 5years under a master plumber experience with two of those years being in nyc to get your nyc journeyman registration. then two years after that total 7 years can you go for your masters. I just registered yesterday.


----------



## jc2002

We work for a few high rises’ here in St. Louis. Which I know has nothing on the NYC buildings. But I think it would be very interesting to be part of building a sky scraper from the ground up. As far as requirements around here 5yrs as a apprentice then u can apply to take the test for your journeymen then another 5yrs and you can apply to take your Master


----------

